# Java3D Szene drucken



## Krause (5. Jan 2004)

Hallo erstmal, bin neu hier 

Ich habe eine Frage, und zwar ist es Möglich eine Java3D Szene zum drucker zu schicken, wenn ja wie?

Kann man diese Szene dann vielleicht sogar als Bild auf die Festplatte speichern, wenn ja wie?

Zusätzlich hätte ich auch gerne gewusst, ob man ein Java2D Bild speichern und drucken kann?


Danke im vorraus

Krause


----------



## Oxygenic (5. Jan 2004)

Du kannst deinen Canvas3D in den so genannten Modus zum off-screen-rendering schicken. Mittels renderOffScreenBuffer() wird dann ein einzelnes Frame berechnet, während getOffScreenBuffer() anschließend ein ImageComponent2D-Objekt mit dem Bild zurückliefert. Aus diesem läßt sich ein BufferedImage holen, dass sich dann ganz normal (und nicht Java3D-spezifisch) weiterverwenden läßt.


----------



## Krause (5. Jan 2004)

hat dazu vielleicht mal jemand ein Beispiel oder so?

Wäre echt nett 

Krause


----------



## hoon (6. Jan 2004)

Beispiel ist in den mitgelieferten Demos des Java3D-SDK dabei. Es heist PrintCanvas3D.
Es macht einen Snapshot der sogar funzt und sollte eigentlich auch drucken, was bei mir aber nicht funzte.
Es gab einen java.lang.OutOfMemoryError. Ich habs mir nicht genauer angeschaut. Reinschauen schadet bestimmt nicht.

Gruss hoon


----------



## Krause (7. Jan 2004)

Jo, der Snapshot funktioniert auch bei mir, aber das drucken nicht :-(

Danke trotzdem

Krause


----------

